# mit exec() befehl ausführen ( OS X / Linux)



## Leavo (11. Mrz 2007)

Unter Windows kann man das ja mit 

befehl = "shutdown -s -t 60 -c"

Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c "+befehl); 

z.b. den rechner herunterfahren. 
Wie sieht das ganze für Linux und OS X aus wenn ich die z.b herunterahren wollte, oder irgend etwas anderes in die console eingeben wollte?

mf


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Mrz 2007)

Den Befehl für Linux kenn ich nicht, aber du kannst mit

```
System.getProperty("os.name")
```
den Namen des Betriebssystems aulesen, und dann in einem if darauf reagieren...


----------



## Aske (11. Mrz 2007)

Linux kann man mit dem "shutdown(8)" oder "halt -p" befehl runterfahren.
Gruss, Aske


----------



## Leavo (11. Mrz 2007)

Aske hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Linux kann man mit dem "shutdown(8)" oder "halt -p" befehl runterfahren.
> Gruss, Aske



Danke den befehl kenne ich schon will nur wissen wie ich unter OS X und Linux den Befehl über Java ausführe,

mfg


----------



## me1357 (11. Mrz 2007)

Na mit
Runtime.getRuntime().exec()
So weit warst du doch schon unter Windows.


----------



## thE_29 (11. Mrz 2007)

Nur musst du unter Linux root Rechte haben


----------



## Guest (27. Apr 2007)

hab das gleiche "problem"....
linux befehle sind mir vertraut, aber wie kann ich diese als root absetzen ?
geht das nur wenn das prggie auch als root gestartet wird ?

gruss


----------



## Wildcard (27. Apr 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> geht das nur wenn das prggie auch als root gestartet wird ?


Ja


----------



## kleiner_held (27. Apr 2007)

Oder du verwendest Sudo und gibst der Nutzerkennung unter der das Programm laeuft Shutdownrechte.


----------

